# Just joined



## scabbie (May 15, 2010)

Hi, everyone- I'm a new member living in the greater Harrisburg, PA, area. I'm new to the haunter's scene but not to the Halloween bug. I've been a vintage collector for 20+ years, but now I'm interested in the fabrication aspect in the pumpkinrot-style of props. I would be interested in any type of feedback or make/take sessions in the PA/NJ areas. I plan on using paper mache, latex, smooth on, PVC piping, foam board, and anything I can find to use in the woods.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome. Making the stuff yourself is way cooler!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, scabbie!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. There is a NJ/PA group that meets...it's about 3 hours from you but we have other guests that travel that far too. If you'd like to come to join us, check the threads in the Gatherings and Events section. If you'd like to come, you're always welcome to spend the night!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Scabbie! (from another member of the NJ/PA Make & Take group!)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Scabbie this site is awesome! You will learn so much. I am also a member of the NJ/PA/NY Make and Take and it is the best group of people you will ever meet. I've learned so much and had fun doing it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Scabbie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Caliente (Jun 17, 2010)

Scabbie,

Welcome to a great Forum. I am also a NOOB, but in such a short time i am very impressed with the information and the positive members on here.

Caliente


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Scabbie!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings and







to the forum.

you've come to the right place for fabrication and pumpkinrots!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

welcome, i am new also , just starting actually.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## scabbie (May 15, 2010)

Thank you for the invitation. Please let me know when and where you're meeting again.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome one and all sit down dig in and wallow in your new addiction


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

WELCOME!! You said you collect vintage stuff? I am intrigued! Care to share some pictures of your collection?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Scabbie!!!


----------

